# Newborn Diary



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

How lovely, a place I can ramble on about my babies to my heart's content!
Willie is my male, he is an almost 5 pound chi. Black and White. I got him when I had to move into a small apartment and couldn't imagine not having a dog. I never pictured myself owning a chi, but Willie captured my heart. I started reading about chis, and when I found his breeder online I called her up and we spoke for hours. I was impressed by her honesty and love for her dogs. Willie'd dad was just a bitty-tiny boy with a wonderful perigree full of champions. And his mom, was a beauty, well put together with a great temperment. My biggest concern was that the breeder lived half way across the country and I didn't like idea of having him shipped and not being able to meet his parents in person. So I walked around sulking for a week and staring at his pictures for days on end. When I couldn't stand it anymore I decided to buy him after all. Willie was born in November and it was March. After what seemed like forever, there was finally a day warm enough to ship him home to me!!!
I expected a shivery, nervous and soiled puppy to greet me at the airport. Boy do I laugh when I look back upon that wonderful, joyous day! This lil man was clean as a whistle and the way he trotted out of his shipping crate!
He owned the world...This pup had no fear and was the most social pup I had seen in a long time. I will never regret choosing him. He is going to be 3 this year, and what a personality. Everyone he meets is a potential "best friend." Now I have to dig up some baby pictures of him.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well trying to resize the pictures was a disaster. I have no gumption and gave up. 
Instead I would like to share a picture of mom with her babies, as this diary is their's.
That black and white boy, was just being born. He was #3 in birth order. The next picture I took yesterday. That black and white boy is the smallest of the litter but he is already making certain he gets his share of mom's milk!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I bought my kitchen scale today, so I can chart the babies daily weights. When we went to the vet's, the scale said that all the pups weighed .4, which I found hard to believe, as 2 of the babies look bigger, two smaller and one is right in the middle. 
I am not sure how accurate my scale is, especially since I sent hubby to buy one (and he bought a cheapie!) sooo I ended up with a $30 scale. 
I suppose it's better than none, and I will be able to know for sure if my lil ones are gaining. So here are their weights for today:

FAWN MALE----- 6-3/8

BLACK MALE----- 6-3/8

BLK/WH MALE----5-1/8

FAWN FEMALE----5-1/4

BRINDLE MALE---5-5/8


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's mom and dad (Willie and Mully) right before her pregnancy. I had to resize, so hopefully the quality is okay :roll:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

12 Hours since the last weigh-in, I planned on waiting 24, but I am just so impatient. I really hope that the standard guideline Chi Weight Chart is as general as everyone says, because at the rate these guys are growing I will have 20 pound babies!!!! LOL
I also took pictures while they were on the scale, and as I took their pictures, Mully left two gigantic poops on my kitchen floor (I didn't put them on the scale, but they were HUGE!) :shock: Guess I was taking too long with her babies. 
I am going to do individual posts for each baby and weight. Here is Male #1

Yesterday 6-3/8---->Today-------> 6-3/4


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Male 2 (3 Days Old)

Yesterday--6-3/8----------Today----6-3/4


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Male 3 (3 Days Old)

Yesterday----5-1/8------Today----5-5/8


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Female (3 days Old)

Yesterday------5-1/4---------Today------5-3/4


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Male 4 (3 Days Old)

Yesterday--------5-5/8---------Today-5-7/8


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that I have everyone's individual photos and weights up, LOL, they of course haven't reached any milestones yet, but the darker colored babies are starting to get black pigmentation on their lil noses. You do know I had to KISS them all right on their teeny noses. I am so glad Mully tolerates me so well. I hold her babies several times a day, ahhhhhhhh here she is to say hello to me....She said to say hi to you all :wave: FROM MULLY!

I just adore this dog. Come to think of it, I never shared her story. Shame on me! Well when I got her it was around Christmastime of 2003. I already had my male and after talking several time with my male's breeder and sharing photos, she told me Willie should make a nice stud dog, with his structure, disposition and the history of his relatives. So I began my search for a wife for Willie. 
In December of 2003 I was calling local breeders in my area and found one who sounded promising. She told me that the female pup she had was "different" structurewise. :shock: I didn't know what she meant until I got there and saw her. Mully is a deerhead. WHEW! I was not knowing what to expect LOL When I got there, the breeder's house was VERY clean, despite the fact that she had several Bullmastiffs and Dogue De Bordeaux' in her home. The chihuahuas had their own room, to keep the larger dogs from accidentally harming them. She had only started breeding the big dogs a couple of years before, but up until then, the chis had had free roam of her house. So I met the parents of Mully and they were weary of me but were in great condition and didn't try to bite me (a big plus in my book  )
I scooped up little Mully and held her for a long time while we sat and chatted about chihuahuas. mully was noticably frightened but I knew I could help her overcome it with patience and lots of love and snuggles. So I bought her and brought her home.
When we got home I set her down and she ran and hid in between the fridge and the wall. Well I reached right in to get her........and she bit me! And I don't mean a lil nip, she drew blood :shock: I then spent the next several days convincing my husband that she was NOT evil and we were NOT bringing her back. It was my carelessness combined with her lack of socialization (in her short 12 weeks!) that got me a boo-boo! 
I swear Mully knew what my husband was saying, she is going to be 2 years old on Sept.11th and she STILL growls at my hubby. She doesn't try to bite him, she just does not like him. I suspect that the breeder's husband may not have been involved in ANY of her upbringing, therefore she doesn't care for men. Now kids, that's a different story! She adores my children, even my youngest who is loud and obnoxious  I will get a piture on here of her jumping all over them, while she is on a break from her own babies.

Well, that's my girl for ya. Oh another thing I find adorable about her, when I go to her whelping box to visit her and the babes, she rolls on to her back (even while the babes are nursing) for me to pat her. Wish you all could hear the sound of the babies "Popping" off of her when she rolls over for a tummy rub from me. It's sooooo funny. 

I LOVE BEING A GRANDMOTHER!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

:shock: I think I have cow-huahuas. I weighed them again this morning and nearly fell over. 

FAWN MALE-------YESTERDAY------>6-3/4-------->7-3/4

BLACK MALE------YESTERDAY------>6-3/4-------->7-3/4

FAWN FEMALE----YESTERDAY------->5-1/4-------->6-3/8

BLK/WH MALE----YESTERDAY------->5-5/8-------->6-3/8

BRINDLE MALE---YESTERDAY------->5-7/8--------->6-5/8

How about that! They are so big. At 6 weeks they will be going to the vet's for their full examinations and health certificates (don't want to think much about that-too close to their forever-home time :? ) Anyway, I hope I will be able to carry the crate :shock: Big ole babies! 
But you know what? If they are a bit bigger I am 100% happy with that as long as they are healthy like mom and dad  I will actually be very surprised if any of them go over 6 pounds, besides the scale is more of a tool for making sure they gain, Okay I'm repeating myself...Better scram  
Love Stacy


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww thats great! i loved to see all the pictures! they melted my heart!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks so much for the compliments, I love lil Deano (pppssssssssstttt
don't tell him, but my big burly husband's name is Deano...lololol) 
Wouldn't he just die to know an adorable chi baby shared his name!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

So here I am just driving myself mad trying to find the right people for my babies. Trying to write a guarantee isn't too easy either  
I want the best homes possible for them, and I want them to at least occasionally give me updates on the babies.
I was told by a very outspoken friend of mine that I was planning on asking too much for them, and it wasn't fair to the people who would be great moms and dads that didn't have a bunch of money. I totally agree there, I would rather have great homes. But I also want the new home to have the funds in case of an emergency situation :? 
So I am trying to come up with a fair price, that's no fun either. 

I know many of you are thinking I should not have bred without a waiting list first, but let me explain why...I am new at chihuahua breeding, and don't have a ton of people to help guide me in the right direction. The people I did talk to, encouraged me to breed when my female came into her last season, so I did.
Between vet bills and whelping supplies, I have already spent quite a bit (which I expected, I'm lucky Mully didn't need a c-section!) There will be a lot more vet bills when the pups are older (health certificates, shots,wormings), which I am also prepared for. 
And then all the little goodies for each individual puppy when he goes home i.e. toys, treats, food, collar, leash etc. Plus the cost of registering the litter. (My registry is relatively inexpensive but I really like them.)
I know these items add up, so I expect to spend quite a bit more before they are ready to go to their forever-homes.


Well I have learned a lot in the last few weeks, that's for certain, and I continue to learn something new every day. Guess I'm done grouching for now.
Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Today our registration papers and pedigrees came today. I couldn't believe how excited I was-lol. The fawn babies are starting to get some pigmentation on their little pink noses (more kisses were in order!)
Here are baby weights for today:

FAWN MALE-----------7-7/8 :shock: 

BLACK MALE----------8-3/8 :shock: 

FAWN FEMALE---------7-0/0

BLK/WH MALE---------6-3/4

BRINDLE MALE--------7-1/8

They all are little darlings. For the past few days I have been constantly changing their bedding and wiping down the little whelping box. Today I have to wash down the whole thing. Mom does her best to keep up with cleaning them, but the bedding still gets pretty nasty. I won't have my angels sleeping in filth, so glad I recently got a washer/dryer set :wink: 

Post another pic after I change their bedding

Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I hadn't given much thought to where I was going to put the babies where they would be safe while I washed out their box... :? 

Normally I just set them on a clean towel while I wipe it down and put a fresh blanket in their for them. This time I knew it was going to take a bit longer and I needed a place where they couldn't crawl away, but where I could have a constant eye on them. This is what I came up with....


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well babies are as pretty as ever today. Their weights are starting to fit into the chart better WHEW! lol...was getting a bit concerned there 
I've started interviewing families for their forever homes :shock: I have promised each and every baby to do my best in making sure they will be loved to bits and well looked after. More accurately, I want them spoiled rotten, and I will be giving perspective owners the link to this site to learn more. 
So that fawn male is a back-sleeper lol. He's so sweet. He's been snoozing on his back off and on since yesterday. And he just seems as content as can be. Everyone else looks happy too. 
I'm finding myself looking at collar and leash sets for them already :roll: Trying to decide which colors will look best on which baby, and I know that by the time they are ready for them that their colors will have changed (the fawns and brindle anyway) Well I suppose I should try to get my house in order. I so hate cleaning.

Here are baby weights for today: 

FAWN MALE-----------8-1/2 

BLACK MALE----------9-1/4 

FAWN FEMALE---------7-3/8 

BLK/WH MALE---------7-5/8

BRINDLE MALE--------7-3/4

Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I haven't started cleaning yet, BUT I did get this really cute picture of the fawn male sleeping on his back


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing your really interesting diary and beautiful pics of the gorgeous puppies. You take such wonderfully immaculate loving care of them! Whoever becomes a new parent of any of them will be very fortunate indeed. It's so great to be able to follow their progress, you are obviously a very caring person. This is going to be one of my favourite threads. :angel8: :love4:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

That's so sweet of you to say!!!! It really means a whole bunch to me, since I didn't give as much thought as I should have before I made the breeding I am going to make up for it by doing what is right by the little ones now. Mully doesn't fit into the AKC standard being a deerhead, therefore this will be her first and only litter. Once the babies are weaned she will be getting spayed. Though she is a lovely dog, and I'm sure her babies will be wonderful companions...If I ever decide to breed again it will only be with a female who is more conformationally correct, as well as being healthy and charming. I have learned a lot, that's for sure. 
Thank you again for your nice words.

Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok so today my Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder got the best of me  
For the past week I have been using the same chart and the same purple pen to chart the babies weights. Well I think one of my kids absconded with my purple pen, as it was no where to be found. Could I have used a blue pen, or perhaps black, or red? NOOOO It has to be the PURPLE pen.
I must be certifiable, really... :roll: 
So I couldn't weigh the babies. I had call my husband at work to tell him to stop on his way home to pick up a flipping PURPLE pen so my puppy chart would be pretty. And of course when he said "You can't use a blue one?" I growled at him...He must love me. I could never tolerate someone as quirky as myself.
Anyway, I did end up weighing the babies. I wrote the weights on a seperate piece of paper. I'm sure my husband will forget the purple pen, and I will just have to send him off to the store... Why he hasn't had me institutionalized is beyond me. Anyway....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE DARLINGS!!! One week old today and their weights have doubled since birth. Today I brought their box out into the livingroom and my kids and I sat and snuggled them for a few minutes. Of course I satyed right there to make sure my daughter didn't fall on them, but I was able to get a shot of her getting a good peek at them. Then saying something to her brother. I have no idea what she said, she spoke in some foreign language, But I think it was "See the babies?" 
The other picture is of the little female while I was getting her weight. Enjoy!
Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

All that and I didn't even share the weights!!!! 

FAWN MALE-------9-1/4

BLACK MALE------9-5/8

FAWN FEMALE-----8-1/8

BLK/WH MALE-----8-1/8

BRINDLE MALE----8-1/8

It's looking as though they won't be Jack Russell sized after all YAY! :wink:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Call off the search party...I found my purple pen


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Glad you found your purple pen, that's my favourite colour. Gosh you must be one really busy Mommy with your wee son and daughter as well. How old are they? The puppies are certainly thriving. That last pic is delightful, it's so cute how his little front paws are. You take beautiful pics of them. :angel10:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you! My kids are 18 months (girl) 3 year old (boy) and 7 (AND A HALF lol) Boy. They are a handful for sure.

I'm still experimenting with my camera, trying to get the best pictures I can of the babies. I'm glad you are enjoying them with me  
I will be back on later today with their weights and picture for the day.

Love Stacy


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

No, no, no, that last pic is just too cute for my eyes! :lol: 

Your daughter is adorable.  

I see nothing wrong with insisting on that purple pen. Then again, I'm someone who rewrites her grocery list numerous times because all the produce items have to be grouped together and all the meats, the canned goods, frozen foods, etc. It actually helps keep me calm but I'm sure it drives others insane. They just don't get it, do they?


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL!!! I do the same thing, especially since my husband does most of the groceries. And heaven forbid, he forgets the can of tuna!    

Well here are the baby weights and pictures for today...Growing like weeds and looks like their eyes will be opening this week (major party that day  ) NINE days old, I can hardly believe it. 
FAWN MALE-----10-3/4
BLACK MALE----11-0/0
FAWN FEM------9-3/8
BLK/WH M------9-3/8
BRINDLE M-----9-7/8
They got their first warm moist cotton ball bath today, mom was slacking lol.
One of those lazy Saturdays. Luckily for me it was only a spot here and there that needed a wiping.
Please enjpy these pictures as much as I love sharing them...BUNCHES!





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Love Stacy


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

LOL That is so funny about the shopping list. I am the same but only write mine out once as I leave gaps between the groups as I write it so I can add items in the right order. If hubby adds something to the list I usually have to cross it off and rewrite it in the 'right' place.

The pics are so amazing and beautiful. The 2nd and last pics especially just make me melt inside, such adorable little faces. You really do take awesome photos of those precious little babies. You sound really busy having three young children and yet you take such great care of the puppies. :love4:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL, yep, I just have this really weird "thing" about things being written neatly. I am very tempted to re-write my whole weight chart because in one block I had to turn a 3 into an 8 and my eyes are automatically drawn to it every time I take it out. I have my own dr.'s appointment on the 13th of this month, so we'll see what new meds he gives me and if they help me to stop being so anal (sorry only word I could think of!) I am excited and nervous at the same time. Hmmm I could name the babies:
Zoloft, Paxil, Prozac, Lexapro, Xanax and Ativan...or for short they could be:
let's see...Zolo, Paxi, Zac, Lexi, Xana and Ati...Ahhhh I've gone mad LOL

So it's funny, to look at all the babes together, you would think for sure that the fawn male was the biggest, but the mostly black male has been larger for quite awhile now. The look so fat and healthy, every one of them. 

Today I had to move them from the big bathroom to the small bathroom. My family was quite annoyed that I wouldn't allow them to bathe at the exact moment they wanted to. But come on! Every time they or I had to shower, I would have to move the babies' box to another part of the house so as not to upset Mully. (My shower curtain is useless and the whole bathroom gets wet. I didn't want the babies getting a shower) How's this?- I didn't allow anyone to shower for the first 3 days, "Nope bathroom's off limits, take a sponge bath in the other bathroom." I am so horrid, I swear.

Anyway, here are the weights for today, Day 10
FAWN MALE----------------11-1/4
BLACK MALE---------------11-5/8
FAWN FEMALE-------------10-0/0
BLK/WH MALE-------------10-1/8
BRINDLE MALE------------10-3/4
And here's their photo for today.........


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought I'd add a picture of the male and female fawns together so you could see the size difference...the male is the big one  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, so maybe I'm going overboard with the pics, but I HAD to share these. I laughed so hard. I was trying to get individual shots, obviously the pups thought it was a bad time :lol: 





































GOODNIGHT WEE ONES~SWEETEST DREAMS!!!!!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I have something EXTRA SPECIAL to share with you! I was just getting ready for bed, and went in to check on Mully and the babies one last time, and LOOKIE!! what I found....An eyeball! LOL 
I am proud to announce that our fawn male has opened his left eye.  
He kida looks like this --------> :wink: 
Well i rally need some sleep...I'll let you know tomorrow if there are anymore eyes  
Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well no more eyes open today, but that's ok I spent plenty of time this morning sticking my mug in front of that poor baby's one open eye he'll probably have nightmares :lol: He probably warned his brothers and sister that should keep their eyes closed...
So today was a big day for us. FIRST ever nailclipping. I was noticing that they were pretty sharp and beginning to snag on my clothing and their bedding, not to mention I don't want them scratching up Mully....so I clipped everyone's nails. As a former dog groomer, I have seen and bear scars from chis who don't care much for nailclipping, so hopefully my babies will just accept it as part of their routine, at least while they are with me. I have been getting them used to daily handling, along with lots of hugs, kisses and snuggles. 
I haven't checked their weights for today, but I will post back later on with them. I was having too much fun taking pictures and cuddling  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























ENJOY! Love Stacy


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Just when you thought they couldn't get any cuter... :lol: 

Why were they complaining so much when you were taking individual pics? They just didn't want to be away from mommy and each other? They all sorta just screamed, didn't they? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL they weren't screaming at all, those were great big YAWNS...I disturbed their naps. They love being held hehehe

But it does look like they were screaming :shock: I promise I didn't pinch them


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

You never cease to impress. Fascinating and lovely pics. :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you so much angel, I am just happy that I found this place to learn and share. It is making this whole newborn experience so much more enjoyable!

Here are their 12 Day weights, I skipped weighing them yesterday and will probably skip tomorrow...then I will weight them twice a week, then once.
FAWN MALE-----------12-5/8
BLACK MALE----------13-1/8
FAWN FEMALE---------11-0/0
BLK/WH MALE---------11-5/8
BRINDLE MALE--------12-1/8

As far as the eye opening goes, the mostly black male and the brindle male are still closed...my Fawn boy, is working on opening his other eye, the female is working on opening both eyes...and look at who had both eyes open this morning!!!



















Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

:shock: I actually just had someone email me saying she was disabled and can't afford a chi. She asked if I would take $25. for one :shock: :?


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Oh those pics are so precious, really sweet. What age are they when their eyes change colour?

If that person is disabled and can't afford a chi, how could he/she afford the care & expenses of one and would they be capable of physically caring for and watching out for one? :scratch: Sad tho' if they were a very caring person, chis are such loving companions.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well I emailed her asking kindly, if she would be able to care for a boisterous chi pup with her disability (I didn't ask what it was, thought it might be rude)...She emailed me back saying that she could.
But like you just mentioned, it dawned on me if there was an accident (God-forbid) or some unforseen medical problem, would she be able to get the proper care? I emailed her and I did explain that I just want to be sure the babies are not only loved, but they need to be financially looked after as well.
She hasn't emailed me back, and I hope I didn't offend her...but it is my responsiblity to make sure these babies go to the right homes. 
I don't like being suspicious, but there are a lot of scammers out there too, and I have been warned that some people just want something for nothing. Even if I were giving the pups away for free, I would not be able to give them to a home who could not afford medical when needed or the huge cost of emergency medical care :shock: . I hate sounding mean, but these are my babies....

Anyway as far as their progress, my baby girl opened her eyes today. The mostly black boy and the brindle boy have not. I think between 5-8 weeks they should really start changing color, they are the prettiest blue right now...They are starting to crawl around and so cute to watch....I will get more pics on here tomorrow when they come out for family time  
Oh--- and I can't be sure yet, but I think my brindle boy just may be a LC :shock: His coat is a lot different than the other 4's and always has been...Willie has LCs in his ped, but Mully does not, unless it's far back.  See ya tomorrow :wave: 
Love Stacy


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I think you're doing the right thing. As you said you did approach it in a kindly way. I have a medical condition too and I know I would not have been offended if you had questioned my ability to care for a puppy. I gave the matter serious consideration for a year before getting our chis and I was sure my hubby would be committed to them if I were to have any setbacks. (BTW he absolutely adores them and is such a sop with them!) They are helpless little babies and rely solely on you to ensure they do go to good homes. Brooke & Minx's breeder would not even let a puppy go to a home when they said they were buying it for their 9 year old daughter who would care for it. She said she was too young to be responsible enough and she didn't get any reassurance that the parents would participate. All hers are NZKC registered and she even waited (within the time limit) to make sure dogs/or puppies and new owners were both happy before doing the necessary documentation. Gosh I am going to miss all the pics when your babies go to their new homes. :laughing4:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I too think that a 9 year old is not responsible enough to be the sole care-giver of a dog- any dog. Why should a dog (cat, bird, hamster, fish, etc.) be a "tool" to "teach" a child responsiblity??? That is the most ignorant comment, in my opinion, BECAUSE..if the child "fogets" to feed it, will the parent NOT feed it, of course not (I hope) All that "teaches" the child is that if they don't care for the pet, Mom or Dad will....So I can certainly understand and rescpect her decision there. And I have already made up my mind not to feel bad for refusing a pup if I am not 100% comfortable with the situation...  
Well, the babies are doing wonderfully! They turned 2 weeks old yesterday and got their first worming. Everyone has opened their eyes and I will post pictures later on. They are crawling around a lot more on wobbly legs and I could almost burst with pride watching them. Here are their weights:
FAWN MALE-----------------13-5/8
BLACK MALE----------------14-3/8
FAWN FEMALE--------------12-1/8
BLK/WH MALE--------------13-1/4
BRINDLE MALE-------------13-3/8
Be back later today with pictures! 

Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

My, my...babies were filthy this morning and needed another cottonball bath. If you could just see that brindle male crawling around! He looks like a little turtle lol.
Well, the certainly are getting tougher to photograph crawling all around. I hope you enjoy the photos none-the-less ...These pics were taken *before their wipedown, forgive the messiness of them  
Love Stacy


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I swear, they get cuter and cuter by the minute. :lol: 

I think you handled that inquiry perfectly. Wanting to be certain that someone can afford to care for a dog is both appropriate and commendable. Unfortunately, all the love in the world won't save a sick dog if there's no money for medical treatment. You did good.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

oh my those puppies are sickingly cute !!! :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you both, it's good to be reassured when you need to make a decision like that one, that you made the right choice 
I just am lovin' these babies lol..They are getting a new whelping box tonight, lil buggers decided it was time to explore...silly ole babies!

Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thought I'd post a picture of me worming one of the pups...lol I guess I'm really, really, really bored!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

They're just too cute and adorable, and so sweet with their eyes open. :love3:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

These babies love to be loved already! Just barely crawling and they try to come to me for a cheek rub. It really is amazing. The brindle male and the little black and white male seem to be the quickest to crawl to me at this point.
Here they are today: MY CHI BABIES WITH THEIR GUARDIAN ANGEL

FAWN MALE









FAWN FEMALE









BRINDLE MALE (DOUBLE OR MAYBE LONG COAT!)









BLACK AND WHITE MALE









MOSTLY BLACK MALE...WILLIE'S TWIN AND MY BIGGEST BOY








Love Stacy


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sigh....those pics are so adorable ...i want them all  

kisses nat


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

awwwww thank you, I adore them soooo much


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

OMG They are more adorable than ever. It's just tooooo much cuteness. :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

YAY!!! Another special day! I brought them out for human family-bonding time (which they are really enjoying!) and they started PLAYING!!! wooohooo!!! And I got a picture of it to share with you. LoL I am typing so fast I keep having to backspace and retype my mistakes    
You can see the brindle male leaning in for a throat rub. Now when I open their door, they look around for me. I am nearly in tears, these babies melt my heart. Enjoy the pictures!
Love Stacy
LEANING IN FOR A SCRATCH








BEING GENTLE WITH THE PUPS

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









FEISTY LIL BUGGERS ALREADY!!!








BROTHERLY LOVE








JUST A CUTE EXPRESSION!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok...one more, they just looked so sweet I couldn't resist!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Your (2-legged) kids may be spitting on each another and driving you to drink but at least they're learning how to be gentle with tiny creatures.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL I know... spitting!!! :shock: 
Literally since the day each child was brought home from the hospital, I have taught them to be kind and gentle with animals. I don't tolerate my kids pinching, and ear pulling, eye poking etc,...just as I won't tolerate my dogs barking, snapping and growling. They all respect each other "and" love each other, which is very important to me. 
When it's time to pet and snuggle the puppies, we all sit or lay on the floor, safety first :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful, beautiful pics and babies again.  They're looking so incredibly healthy and bonny. Your little boy looks ever so gentle with them and that last pic is just the icing on the cake. What ARE we gonna do when they've gone to their new homes and no more pics. I so look forward to checking in on them. :angel10:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh these babies are growing more precious every day! Tomorrow will be their 3 week birthday and I will include their weights then  
Love Stacy

LOVE MY BABIES!








TUMMY-RUB!








WOW! THIS FEELS GOOOOD!!!








I LOOK JUST LIKE MY DADDY!!!








SPOIL ME!








SITTING PRETTY GIRL!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

The little guy getting the tummy rub... :love5:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I would have been on earlier today, but I had a very frightening experience. Deacon, my 3 month old pit bull/shepherd (rescue) foster was out on his tie-out, to potty and get some fresh air. To make a very long story very,very short, a piece of twine, NO IDEA where it came from...got wrapped around his swivel. Roxy (another pit bull mix) was whining to go outside, So when I went out to get Deacon he, Somehow he twisted enough to strangle himself and the swivel wasn't working because of the twine. Deacon was dead, I knew he wasn't out there long, so I did CPR and chest compressions. After about 3 or 4 minutes he started gasping, then vomitted. Thank God he's fine now, I have never been so scared. Soooo, I have been watching him closely and he's completely himself. UUGGHHHHH... Sure was scary. So now I have a new temporary set up and picking up a huge kennel this weekend.

Anyway, here are the puppies weights for today, 3 weeks old:

FAWN MALE-----------------1(2-1/4)
BLACK MALE----------------1(3-3/4)
FAWN FEMALE----------------(15-3/8 not quite a pound yet!)
BLK/WH MALE--------------1(2-3/4)
BRINDLE MALE-------------1(2-3/4)

I'll attach pictures tomorrow
Love Stacy


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your scary experience with Deacon.  It must have been terrible at the time and I'm so glad he's OK.  Thanks again for those gorgeous pics of your beautiful babies. :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks, Deacon is his wonderful self again, jeez these pets give us a scare sometimes!
But my babies...ooohhh my heart could just burst...Funny, funny little doo-doo buggers!!! I wish I could package the love and incredible feeling they are blessing me with and send it to each one of you. It really is incredible. I have all day today to myself (hubby and kids gone for the day!) And I am just going to watch and take pictures...Here are some that I took last night of them playing. So much fun!!! Enjoy!!!
















































Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, after I posted that last thread, it was time to clean the whelping area, which needs to be done about 3-4 times a day. For little teeny doo-doo buggers, they sure poop and pee a lot! Anyway, I noticed that Mully has been absolutely starving (nursing is hard work!) So I thought "hmmm maybe the babies are ready for a taste of puppy food." 
So I made a puppy food soup for them. THEY ACTED LIKE THEY'D NEVER EATEN FOOD BEFORE! Oh, wait...they hadn't...hehehe
I used about a tablespoon of food and made it very watery for them, thinking they'd wear more than they'd eat. Well, they wore a lot but they CHOWED! The little girl was the first to give it a go, and the others were quick to follow. I have added tons of pictures. 
BON APETIT!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, I'm so glad you got to Deacon in time! Thank goodness you kept your wits about you. Man, that is one scary story.  

As for the puppies playing and eating (and walking in their food :lol: ), that's just too much cuteness for me. You are planning to sell these guys, right? I don't think I'd be able to let them go. Ever. :lol: 

Here's a silly question. Are puppies born with baby teeth? It looks like they have some now but they're 3 weeks old.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I never would have forgiven myself if I couldn't bring Deacon back. I don't normally leave them unattended outside and that was the first and last time I use that particular kind of set-up. But thankfully as is well now.

Honestly I don't know how I am going to part with a single one of these babies  :? They are each developing their own little personalities which I am seeing more of every day. I wasn't planning on keeping any of them, now I want to keep them all, even though I cannot. But I darn sure am going to be very particular about who I choose for their forever homes. Probably too particular lol. 

Your question was not silly. They in fact don't have any teeth yet. They should be breaking through any time now, I can feel them under the gums  
I had to trim their nails again today, wow they grow so fast!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Sweet babies...gurgling and wresting all around, they crack me up so much. They briefly met "big brother" Angus today with close supervision of course. I made him stay laying down so he wouldn't scare them...They weren't all that impressed. They curled up in a ball and went to sleep LOL


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

OOPS! :shock: I've gotten a bit behind here but what a wonderful feast I've just had.  FINALLY I have Broadband and it's so great that several lots of your amazing pics just popped up in front of my eyes so quickly. :lol: I hope they licked up every tiny bit of their first solid meal, both off the plate and floor and off each other so Mommy didn't have to clean up after them. They're so spoilt, eating off your good china too. Those last two pics are extra cute with them lying on each other asleep and with big brother Angus. :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks! So happy you enjoy them too! Yes, they eat off the good china :lol: If I had solid gold, I'd feed them off that :wink: 

Talk about silly babies...they have really found their voices now...growling, gurgling at each other and the brindle (who looks like he may turn out to be sable in color) actually has barked twice. :lol: 

They are getting around pretty well, all over the place. The fawn male is the ringleader, and the bravest one, his lil tail is always wagging...he's the "instigator" of the bunch, starting trouble then prancing off. He is also investigates every little thing.

I will post their 4 week weights tomorrow with pictures of them playin'.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I just can't be more in love UGH! I won't go on about that today, but I have to say that their socialization periods throughout the day are working so amazingly well. These babies are such lovebug cuddlemuffins!!! Last night I spent 5 minutes on the couch snuggling one at a time, and each one gobbled up the special attention like candy  
I bought them their first toys yesterday, thinking they wouldn't bother with them, but that little fawn male just loves them! Like I said in yesterday's post he's the brave one. I have taken to calling him Renny. After the Styx song "Renegade." The mostly black male, I have named "Diamond" after the Pink Floyd song "Shine on You Crazy Diamond." He's crazy, but he also has the white diamond on his neck....The little girl I have named "Loretta" aka "Letti" ....that name is after the song "Sweet Loretta" by Angie Aparo (he's the guy that wrote Faith Hill's hit "Cry".) Great song if you can find it! The brindle/sable male I named "Kody" after a song by Matchbox 20.....And the little black and white male I'm calling "Tommy" after Rush's song "Tom Sawyer."
Anyway...here are their 4 week old weights:

RENNY--------------1 (4-1/4)
DIAMOND----------1 (7-3/4)
LETTI--------------1 (2-3/4)
TOMMY------------1 (5-3/4)
KODY--------------1 (6-1/4)

And here are their pictures  

LETTI TRYING TO GET TO MY DAUGHTER KAYLEIGH









RENNY BEING WILD









KODY BEING HIS HANDSOME SELF









RENNY INVESTIGATING MY DAUGHTER









JUST WRESTLING AROUND









TOMMY, THE LIL SWEETIE PIE









RENNY PLAYING WITH HIS NEW TOY, HE'S DEFINITELY A TOUGH GUY LIKE DADDY, WILLIE!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wonderful pics !!! i love all of those puppy's !! 

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> . I don't think I'd be able to let them go. quote] ................................................................. Me neither, ive loved looking at all the photos as they are growing.So glad you got Deacon breathing again!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words! 

Here's a picture my husband took this afternoon


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Talk about a bundle of joy... :lol: They really do change every single day, don't they? What a great idea this was, to keep a diary. Lets us all share in the fun. Thanks so much.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I absolutely love them all.  They are so lucky, they've had nothing but the best! You care for them so immaculately and lovingly. Have any of them got homes to go to later yet? :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I have people who are interested but no deposits. There is one person who I have been talking to that I have said yes to for one of my boys. I have them advertised but I am in no hurry, they're still so young. I have had to turn people down already  but I just didn't feel comfortable with people who emailed things like "I am looking for a small dog cheap." 
And I will keep them forever if need be


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

This diary is so much fun to follow. I just read the whole thing and those pups are ADORABLE. I loved watching them grow, I hope you'll post some pictures soon. I'm sure they are keeping you busy.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Jessica said:


> This diary is so much fun to follow. I just read the whole thing and those pups are ADORABLE. I loved watching them grow, I hope you'll post some pictures soon. I'm sure they are keeping you busy.


Thank you so much! They are keeping me busy, but they are so much fun... They are getting sooo fiesty. I'm in the process of getting a video clip of them, just have to make it short enough for zippy videos lol


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Ohh I can't wait to see the little babies in action!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Can't wait to see the video when it's done! :lol: Take your time rehoming them - it means we get to see pics of them longer.  Seriously tho' it's so lovely how ultra caring you are with them, they're such lucky and blessed little babies.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Last night the babies were in their whelping room to nurse and be with their mom, and they started whining incessantly. I opened the door and they ALL came running out and were jumping all over me and crying. So I got down on the floor and they were full of kisses and happy crying. Dean said to me "I can't believe how much those puppies love you." I just wanted to freeze time for a little while...
Just seeing how much their personalities have come out is truly amazing. They explore my whole livingroom with confidence, of course I find myself constantly doing a head count though :lol: They are used to pretty much all daily household sounds, including the vacuum cleaner (of course they stay in their playpen while I do that) As I type this, they are in their playpen wanting to come out and play, so I better run for now. I'll get that video on here a.s.a.p! 
Love Stacy


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh my goodness i wish i lived closer to you so i could have one! i am just imagining them running out the door and jumping on you and my heart is melting :love4: Absolutely precious


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

ilovekeiki said:


> Oh my goodness i wish i lived closer to you so i could have one! i am just imagining them running out the door and jumping on you and my heart is melting :love4: Absolutely precious


Exactly how I feel :love4: soooo precious~~~~~~~~~


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they are the cutest little puppers ...i hope to start a diary like this too one day :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks nat! I have been bad about not sharing the last few days, so here are a buncha pics for you all!!! With captions of course 

TOMMY HAS A FOOT FETISH....









NOW HE'S ATTACKING DEAN'S DIRTY SHOES









DON'T THEY LOOK LIKE THEY ARE UP TO NO GOOD? SCHEMING!!!









RENNY IS ALWAYS UP TO NO GOOD...ALWAYS GETTING INTO THINGS









LITTLE LETTI...TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT HER BROTHERS ARE DOING









KODY WILL SIT IN MY HAND LIKE THIS ALL DAY...SILLY BOY!









A FIGHT WAS ABOUT TO BREAK OUT...LOOK AT KODY'S EXPRESSION









MY DARLING DIAMOND, REMINDS ME SOOOO MUCH OF WILLIE. HE GAZES AT ME THE SAME WAY... LOOK AT THE LOVE IN HIS EYES....DON'T TELL DEAN, BUT I MAY KEEP HIM...IT WILL TAKE A VERY SPECIAL PERSON TO CONVINCE ME THEY ARE PERFECT FOR THIS LITTLE BABY...


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF THE WAY DIAMOND'S DADDY, MY WILLIE LOOKS AT ME...CAN YOU SEE WHY I ADORE HIM SO MUCH??? 
AT FIRST I THOUGHT, IF I WERE TO KEEP ONE, I WOULD WANT A DIFFERENT COLOR, LIKE MAYBE CODY CAUSE HE'S A PRETTY COLOR. BUT THE PERSONALITY OF MY DIAMOND IS JUST SO AMAZINGLY LIKE WILLIE'S!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Ooohhh... I shouldn't have come here!! Those pics are way too cute!! I didn't know you had a puppy fiesta going on in your house ... I'm so out of the loop!

I can't decide which one I would start hugging on first. They're all so beautiful.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you, It is a fiesta LOL. The are WILD, running around the house right now (through their wet food)...Letti found a fuzzball on the floor from a toy that big brother Angus tore apart earlier, so I had to chase her around to get the fuzzie from her, which she though was great fun! lol

They are 5-1/2 weeks old now and Mully has almost had enough of them. I don't know why she's acting up. She's good about nursing them, but won't let them share her food. (I keep food down for her so she doesn't get too thin while nursing.) I also keep their nails trimmed so they are not scratching her up when they nurse, so I don't know what her problem is. All I can think of is that she's trying to wean them. She's always, since day one been a very "bossy" mother. The first few days I had to watch her around the clock but she was fine and never hurt them. She does love them. I think she's just getting tired. They ARE wonderfully obnoxious  

Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

So we're starting to get some upright ears going on over here, my babies are starting to really look like chis...I think Letti will be a deerhead like her mom is. She looks so much different than the boys, you can even see the difference in the ear set between Letti and Kody in these pictures...Kody's ears are much smaller and wider than hers.

LETTI...POSSIBLY WILL HAVE A DEER HEAD LIKE MOM









KODY'S EARS- SMALLER AND WIDER









And THIS picture :lol: As I have told you before, my little Renny was named after the STYX song RENEGADE. Well, while all of his brothers and his sister were fighting for my attention and a good place to sleep either on or next to me, Renny went off and found his own spot. The blanket is supposed to be on my couch, but usually is on the floor since big brother Angus loves to pull it off to sleep on it :lol: And Renny thought it was the perfect spot to take a snooze. He really is a love bug, but has a very independent personality. Can't deny this boy is all chihuahua...notice he got UNDER the covers?!?! :lol: Oh...and that other "thing" in the picture you Mom's may recognize, as a baby teething rag. They LOVE it, it has rubber corners with different textures the like to chew on and play tug-o-war with it...or just nap with it :wink:


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Great read!!!...All of them are sooooooooo cute!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

The diary and all the pics are as always so beautifully narrated and presented. The puppies are all so precious and adorable, I would find it really hard to give any of them up. I've never seen one of those teething rags! I think I could do with one of those. :wink: My terrible two have recently discovered it's fun to chew the corners of the 2 rugs in my living room! :x It's amazing how much damage their little teeth can do. :shock: Thanks again for lighting up my day Stacy! :lol: 
May :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

My pleasure May!!! 

Here are a couple of socialization pictures. I don't know what DJ (my son) is going to do when these pups go to their new homes. He notices immediately if one is away from the others  :?


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Here are my babies 6 week weights....

TOMMY........1-10(3/4) :shock: 
REN.............1-7(3/8)
KODY-KODE..1-9(1/4)
DIME............1-12(1/2) :shock: 
LETTI...........1-5-(1/2)


It's interesting how the ones I thought wouls be the biggest have stayed smaller (except lil Letti) Tommy really surprised me when I weighed him, he was always so much smaller.

They are doing great! Tommy has decided he like the cat and wants to play with him, but the cat (Melvin) is afraid to play with him. Probably because I hollered at him so many times for looking about to "hunt" the babies LOL

Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

WoooHoooooo!!!!!!!!! 
Yesterday was such a wonderful day for me! If you don't mind, I'd like to kind of give you a little bit about me (for those of you who don't know me too well) Then I can kind of ease into the latest adventure in my pup's day.
Anyway, I just started taking zoloft about a month ago for major panic disorder and also moderate depression. Now, I have never been a great housekeeper, okay I'll be honest. I am a SLOB  Well, the zoloft made me realize that I am not a slob. I just couldn't friggin concentrate enough to continue when I'd start cleaning, and didn't even care. I felt hopeless and like "what's it matter? I'm never gonna finish cleaning anyway." Soooo, I wouldn't even invite my sister in law (who is also my best friend) over to my house for much needed adult female company, because I was ashamed of the condition of my house. Well, the last week or so, I have been cleaning, and I mean thouroughly cleaning and actually enjoying it, and feeling good about myself a bit. So I called her up and invited her and my 7 year old neice over for the day.  And I truly had a great day! 
We sat and talked and played with puppies all day. 
We went to the pharmacy and I bought a highlight kit for my hair, I tweezed my eyebrows. I bought body lotion, smelly-good body perfume, and about 3 types of facial cleansers to get rid of the horrid acne problem I have been having ever since I "gave up" on life a couple years ago. So I'm feeling pretty good! :blob7: 
So, right after the pups were born, my sister in law (Kris) and her hubby _really_ fell for Tommy, she loved his markings. She also thought Kody was really cute. The other night she and her husband stopped by to watch my kids for me and she and her husband were watching all the babies and fell in love with Kody's tempemperment and striking good looks 8) 
So yesterday, I offered Kody to my sister in law, since my little neice has wanted a chi for years. Kris never liked chis but adores, LOVES Willie (the dad) and the pups are taking after him in personality, bigtime. She wants Kody desperately, but she's a great person and really wants to make sure she can handle another pet, especially a chi, since she has 2 big dogs and 13 horses and 4 cats  So my Kode-ster just may stay in the family YAY!!!

Okay, so the absolute coolest thing yesterday was that Willie met his babies for the first time and LOVED them!!! He was soooooooo good.
A little history, Will doesn't like puppies very much...but loved his babes. It was so cool, and you guys won't believe this but I didn't get any pics. I think I was just too worries and being prepared in case he decided to nip at a baby. But he was wonderful....I think he was nicer to his babies than their own mother is. :roll: 

Well, I really have gone on and on today, haven't I??? I will post pics either later today and tomorrow when I let Willie play with his babies again  
Love Stacy


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Honest to God, it's a joy to see you so happy and enjoying life. I'm thrilled for you and I sincerely mean that.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you Rachael ((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Stacy I am so genuinely happy for you that things are on the up for you and I feel privileged to know you thru' this forum. You are such a humble person and obviously very generous and giving too. The pics of your son and puppies are beautiful. He's a gorgeous boy and the puppies are just too adorable. Thank you for another great read. :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you May (((((((((hugs)))))))))))

I am honored to know you too. I have laughed, cried, worried and really feel like I belong here on these forums. 
I have eaten my share of humble pie, and though it can be bitter going down, the after taste is sweet. An acquired taste, but sweet nonetheless

Love Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

My sister in law is going to take Kody. I am so happy that he's going to go to her. She's my best friend and the best pet mom! I know I am still going to miss him, he's so precious. But at least I can see him all the time.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's wonderful that Kody is going to be living close by Stacy and you'll be seeing him still. It's great too that you and your sister-in-law are such close friends and get on so well. :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah! I am totally thrilled about it. She will be the perfect mom!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Shame on me for not keeping everyone updated on the babies! Mully has decided NO more nursing of her babies  She has become post-partum or something, she wants nothing to do with them, so they are out all the time now, except at night and naptime when they are in their playpen.
Yesterday they had their shots, I gave them half vaccines, which was an idea I got from a post on here....They were so brave! Dean held them and not one of them even "flinched!!!" and still kissed me all over after their shot  
Then it was time for the Saint Bernard shot (43 pounds now) He screamed and yelped and yowled :roll: Of course Dean teased him about being a big wuss LOL.
I'll post pics later

love Stacy


----------



## Brandy (Aug 12, 2005)

Your puppies are so cute! They are older than Bruiser. And I've had the little guy for 2 weeks. Maybe my breeder should have waited.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Brandy said:


> Your puppies are so cute! They are older than Bruiser. And I've had the little guy for 2 weeks. Maybe my breeder should have waited.


Thank you.
I wanted to wait until 10 weeks, but Mully was getting to the point where I couldn't trust her.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

*NEW PICTURES* lighting was bad, but hope you enjoy them anyway 

RENEGADE WITH LORETTA....SOMETHING THEY CAN'T CHOKE ON *SAFETY*










LETTI AND DIAMOND










LETTI, DIME AND TOMMY WORKING ON A ROPE TOY










LETTI WITH A BABY TOY










LETTI WITH THE TEETHING RAG


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

RENNY WITH THE TEETHING RAG










RENNY










ALL PLAYING...LETTI WATCHING THE CAT










ME PLAYING WITH DIME










HANDSOME, HANDSOME DIME


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

TOMMY REALLY GOING AT THAT ROPE!










DIME CHASING TOMMY, DON"T WORRY TOMMY WIPED OUT BUT DIDNT GET HURT


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

they are so gorgeous. i want one!!  

they look so healthy and happy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Awwww thank you! They honestly are healthy and happy... Fresh little devils too :twisted: :lol: But they are sooooo loving :love7:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

OMG They have grown so much and are beautiful!  Have any of them gone to new homes yet? :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Only Kody (now Hero)...My Aunt is buying the female full-price and my mom is driving through so will deliver her to my Aunt  She's debating on buying two   

I told her if she has any friends in MA who'd like to buy one I will have them delived by my mom (RACHAEL P...Lily would love a little brother you know)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sachem said:


> Only Kody (now Hero)...My Aunt is buying the female full-price and my mom is driving through so will deliver her to my Aunt  She's debating on buying two
> 
> I told her if she has any friends in MA who'd like to buy one I will have them delived by my mom (RACHAEL P...Lily would love a little brother you know)


I'm sure she would but only one dog allowed in the condo. :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

well if you put the two together they's still only weigh the same as one average small dog :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

tooo tooo cute...
tommy is adorable!
sooo wish i could get another one ontop of my vixie and soon to be dodger...*pouts* why must people tease me with cute puppies!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

foxywench said:


> tooo tooo cute...
> tommy is adorable!
> sooo wish i could get another one ontop of my vixie and soon to be dodger...*pouts* why must people tease me with cute puppies!


LOL, right before I came here I posted somewhere else that he (Tommy) is the last one looking for his forever home.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Little doo-doo buggers are already barking at the door! I just got up and it was Renny...Now look at his sweet face and try to picture him being tough!


















































And here's funny shy little tommy, and one of Dime hiding under the chair


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, my Renegade Boy is going to his new home in Florida the first week of October...
I decided to make an exception, this girl was so cool on the phone and her emails looked and sounded exactly like the one's I sent my Willie's breeder 3 years ago  Love at first sight. I know she'll be wonderful to him, but I sure will miss the lil devil!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sachem said:


> Well, my Renegade Boy is going to his new home in Florida the first week of October...
> I decided to make an exception, this girl was so cool on the phone and her emails looked and sounded exactly like the one's I sent my Willie's breeder 3 years ago  Love at first sight. I know she'll be wonderful to him, but I sure will miss the lil devil!!!


You'll be sending him by snail mail, right? :wink:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Sachem said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my Renegade Boy is going to his new home in Florida the first week of October...
> ...


Yes...I even got the business size envelopes so he has extra room  !!! Should I poke air holes before I stuff the puppy in or after? :lol: I am STILL shocked about that one :roll:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow i jsut read the whole diary.. and it was amazing thanks for letting us see the journey of having pups and raising them around the family, it really was a treat.. Letti is absolutley precious, Renny is too cute! Dime is sooo beautiful, and tommy is the little shy guy, They are all so beautiful and you should be proud you had such beautiful pups!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you! It has definitely been a fun time with them. It was just so amazing watching them all grow into their own personalities...this wasn't the first litter of pups I have raised, but it was the first toy litter I have bred so I wanted to do everything I could to make these first crucial months the best environment they could be raised in. I 'slept' on the bathroom floor for about 3 days before they were born and delivered them after being up for nearly 2 days, luckily all were born healthy and are happy little pups.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

oh yes and i forgot kody.. ah kody he is adorable as ever! I am so happy the majority are staying with your family!!!  You did a great job with these pups!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Roie said:


> oh yes and i forgot kody.. ah kody he is adorable as ever! I am so happy the majority are staying with your family!!!  You did a great job with these pups!!


OMG I saw him the other day and he remembered me :love7: it was sooo nice. He is doing incredibly well and has taken over the alpha roll over the other animals...2 labs and 3 kitties.
I'll get some pictures of him when I see him Tuesday. He looks awesome


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Their new owners are so lucky to be getting such healthy and beautiful babies. They've grown so quickly and look really bonny.  :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

It is really great, I spoke briefly with Renny's new mom, and invited her to join our board through an email....I hope she does. I know she'll love it here!  
Renny goes for his physical and his health certificate on Friday, then next Tuesday, he's off to Florida, and the weird thing is, I have a really good feeling about it.! I'm not worried sick, like I expected I would be...

This is actually exciting. It helps that I feel secure he's going to someone who loved him immediately


----------



## Cassie (Sep 26, 2005)

*Hi I'm one of the puppies new mom*

Hello Everyone,

My name is Cassie and I'm getting Stacy's puppy Renny on Tuesday. I'm soooo excited. I cant wait. I wish he would just get here. I think about getting this puppy everyday. I'm thinking about naming him Marley. I went through all these different names like Casper cuz hes white or Boo..lol...but nothing really stick to me soo I finally decide on Marley. Me and my boyfriend are going to take care of him. We have an apartment here in Boca Raton, FL. I'm going to College here and this is my second year.
I hope he likes it here. Hopefully I can take him everywhere I go. 
OK well I got to get to class. Hope to talk to you guys soon. I know Stacy has been a big help and I appricate it tons!!!

Sassy Cassie


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Cassie! 
So glad you joined! You'r eboy did sooo good at the vet! He was scared as you can see but he didn't even whimper when he got his rabies shot  

Clean bill of heath (in fact the dr said that he wished all the pups who came in were in such great health  ) and he will be in your arms Tuesday night YAY!!! I can't wait, I just know you'll adore him to bits!

Call me tonight or tomorrow

Stacy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Guys I went and saw Hero today!!! And remembered the camera!!! Look how handsome he's turning out to be..He still remembers and loves me as you can see him crawling in my lap


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww hero looks so precious!! He's gro wn up soo much!!! And re nny is cute!!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Roie!! I'm so proud of them all


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Hi I'm one of the puppies new mom*



Cassie said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Cassie and I'm getting Stacy's puppy Renny on Tuesday. I'm soooo excited. I cant wait. I wish he would just get here. I think about getting this puppy everyday. I'm thinking about naming him Marley. I went through all these different names like Casper cuz hes white or Boo..lol...but nothing really stick to me soo I finally decide on Marley. Me and my boyfriend are going to take care of him. We have an apartment here in Boca Raton, FL. I'm going to College here and this is my second year.
> I hope he likes it here. Hopefully I can take him everywhere I go.
> ...


Welcome aboard Cassie (looove your name. Our first labrador doggie was called Cassie). You and your BF are really lucky. We've been following Stacy's puppies progress and they have got to be some of the most well looked after and beautiful babies ever. It's so great to know Marley (love the name) will be going to such a great home and hope you'll be able to post some pics of him later! :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well tomorrow is the big day for my little Renegade Man...(Marley is going to his new home.) Luckily it's a short flight.

I know Cassie will be the best Mom, but I sure will miss the little guy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

*Here's Marley's last pictures before going to his forever home with Cassie*


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Such a beautiful family. 
I've looked at your pictures & I loved the little chocolate one as well. I have a chocolate male so I'm kind of partial to them.  

Just wanted to tell you that they are beautiful!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> Such a beautiful family.
> I've looked at your pictures & I loved the little chocolate one as well. I have a chocolate male so I'm kind of partial to them.
> 
> Just wanted to tell you that they are beautiful!


Thank you, that one is Hero(was Kody) and he's doing excellent. Marley is also doing very well...Cassie will be dropping in soon to update everyone


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

*sigh* my babies are getting so big...I don't write here much anymore because it makes me kind of sad, knowing that pretty soon, they will not be with me anymore. Letti will be going to Massachusetts next week, and that leaves me with my Mr.t and Dime. Dime is looking like he's going to be a big boy. Tommy is so shy I just don't know what to do. He's being really weird lately, and making me go over to him to scoop him up :? I think I may require his home to be only one person or an older couple. He does love MY kids but I don't know if other people's kids will be too overwhelming for him. I just don't know what to do  
Well sorry for the downing post I am just getting really bummed out *sigh*


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Awww Stacy don't be sad. You're giving some lucky people so much pleasure by providing them with such lovingly reared puppies. Maybe Tommy is beginning to miss his siblings who have already gone? You have given us untold pleasure too in sharing so many beautiful moments of your babies' progress. Thanks heaps Stacy! You're such a wonderful person! :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Awww thanks May! 
I am not sure why Tommy is acting so strangely. I am going to bring him to the vet though if he doesn't start coming around. I have already felt around his body to see if their are any sore (or ouchy) spots, but couldn't find anything.. :? I'm thinking that I have to maybe start spending even more one-on-one time with him, that maybe because of his age he's becoming too "doggy" if you get what I mean. He adores his brother and siste and the cat, and as I said the kids, but he will only come up to me if I have my back turned to him. Very strange indeed.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

What a cute bunch o' puppies! They look like a tree full of hoot owls! (as my maw maw used to say)


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL I call the whole gang "doo-doo buggers" ...No idea WHY..LOL


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I haven't had my online service for awhile, and I have missed everyone here so very much.
A lot has happened in this last couple of weeks. My Aunt bought both Letti and Dime  And she is having a blast with them .... Their names are now Pixie Dust and Vinnie El Diablo...

I have renamed Tommy. His name is "Hey Zeus" *giggle* I may be keeping him but I'm not sure.

I have been socializing him. I brought him to play with his brother Hero, and they had so much fun. Enjoy the pictures


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*gorgeous*

i have sat and read the new born diaries from start to finish and i am in love and so happy to ahve seen the gorgeous pups grow up into such beautiful guys and girls, letti is gorgeous well they are all so gorgeous im getting a chi pup in feb and its made me want it even more if thats possible, well done you should be proud of yourself for raising such lovely chi pups!!!!!!!
my fav picture follows
just being really silly what is a deer head or whatever it was lmao lol
????
many thanks for the fantastic pics and reading it was so much fun and i hope ur little guy comes out of his shy shell stage im sure he will
good luck
love and kisses to all
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxx


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jo,
Thanks for the nice words and good luck with your new puppy! Congrats  

The term deerhead, just means that, the chi is a bit taller (longer legs) and has a longer, narrower snout, in other words, won't be winning any blue ribbons :wink:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks 
sachem
i was looking on the search engine and couldnt find anything the stuff u learn about little chi's is both maszing and NEVERENDING
LOL
HAVE U GOT ANY RECENT PICS OF CHI'S BE VERY INTERESTED TO HAVE A PEEK
THANKS
JO
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :grommit:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Tommy (aka Hey Zeus) is sooo cute!! 
Has he come around at all or is he still being strange?


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

any recent updates i wiuld love to know thanks jo


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I read this about 2-3weeks ago, from start to finish...and loved it! it was so nice to go through it as you were xxx


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww i am so happy everything worked out in the end. Your puppies were truly adorable!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just read this from start to finish, and I was curious about how the gorgeous puppies are doing in their homes?


----------

